# Buying a kit vs complete custom exhaust



## rebellious (Jul 29, 2013)

I was looking at the corsa sport exhaust but I also want to install coated pacesetter LTs and some hi-flow cats.

If I'm going to be installing the LTs and aftermarket cats, is it still logical to buy the corsa kit or just get my guy to install custom pipe since there is going to be a lot of cutting and fitting anyway?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Are you selling the stock exhaust as a whole? If not then just get mufflers and have the shop cut the pipe to fit. Make him put flanges in instead of slip fit connections.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

^^^What he said. Very little to be gained for a lot of money with a catback. I'd also advise getting the LTs before anything and then see what you think


----------



## rebellious (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'm not going to purchase a complete cat-back system. Just going to replace the mufflers.

But I have one more question. I want to go ahead and buy some catless mid pipes for the LTs but not sure which to go with.

Either these:
Pacesetter Mid Pipes- 2005-06 Pontiac GTO (No Cats) [82-1165] - $164.95$137.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

Or these:
PaceSetter Off-Road H-Pipe

Would the H sound better? Any advice?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Get the regular catless mids and have the shop make the H-pipe right after the mids. H-pipe was the first thing I did and it cost me $50 to have the shop fab it up.


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

If you are looking for petter performance get a whole kit and be done. There is a lot of unnecessary bends and restrictions in the stock pipe. You also can't beat the fitment in a kit.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There is no performance gain with any catback over the stock system on up to a bolt on car. If you start moving some serious air with a big HP car then ya.


----------

